# Looking for a watch: Thin, lightweight, and good-looking



## whatch (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey, I initially posted about my search in the affordable watches forum, but someone suggested I post here, so here goes:

I am essentially looking for a watch for everyday wear that I won't feel on wrist but of course still looks good (to me that means has a touch of color but not overly flamboyant).

-under $300
-40mm-38mm diameter (I am 5'6" so the oversized watches are too big on me)
-5mm-9mm thickness
-probably a leather/cloth/rubber strap (to keep lightweight)
-under 75g at least - *lighter is better
-has a little bit of color beyond just black and white
-quartz
-decent quality
-dark face
-round face

Exclusions:
-I generally seem to not really like Skagen or Citizen designs for whatever reason
-I almost never like designs with arabic numerals (eg it can have at most a "12" at the top if anything)
-No roman numerals

If this had a round face and were the right dimensions, this would be good: Gard Uhren Ruhla - Produktkatalog 2011 - Detailansicht (Garde Sport-line 11110)
If this were smaller and had some color (eg the second hand or a bit of the background), this would be good: Bulova (Bulova Precisionist 96B158)

Thanks!


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello,
$89.00 from the "O". 

Good luck with your choice,
heb


----------



## whatch (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi heb . That is a nice watch at an attractive price, but a little plain for what I'm hoping to find right now. Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

Coach Bleecker $175 on Amazon.


----------



## jennyasdf94 (Feb 22, 2012)

Mondaine SBBQuartz
For $ 220
Round Face
Decent quality
Only colors at back You want
Available @
Mondaine A6603034411SBB Quartz Evo Gents Watch from WatchWarehouse
Its style is classy like old movies. 
I like those watches with simple dial designs.


----------



## watchnoob313 (Mar 5, 2012)

C5 Quartz Classic/Dress Men

Best value since it is Swiss Made and <300


----------



## seikoskx (Aug 9, 2011)

mondaine +1


----------



## hwc (Mar 8, 2012)

Here ya go. The Ultra-thin Mondaine Simply Elegant. Swiss made quartz. Sapphire crystal. Just 6 mm thick. Stainless steel case. Dial is the design of the Swiss rail clocks. They make a 41 mm version (gents) and a 36 mm version (ladies) that are identical and have identical unisex straps. The watch wears "big" because of the thin bezel. I have the 36 mm version (white face model on a stainless mesh band) and it is just about the perfect size for a dressy everyday watch. It is gorgeous. $250 to $300. The wrist shot is my 36mm version on my 6.75 inch wrist.


----------

